# CrazeeJons Manny and Elongatus Tanks



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is my 50 Gallon Serra. Elongatus Tank , im looking to make it nice and more professional looking
any Suggestions as to things I could add or take away?

Elongatus Tank

Here is my 90 Gallon Serra. Manny Tank and NO I didnt Purposely put that ominous sounding Music on.
Anyone Guess what Show That is ?









And again Tell me what You think and what could be added or taken away.. This tank was setup a few days ago and im painting the stand all black tomorrow.

Manny Tank


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

TURN the TV off next time!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> TURN the TV off next time!


Thanks for the Constructive Criticism ! what the hell does that have to do with anything ? dont spam my thread.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^^^ you are kidding right, it has everything to do with this thread you post it in pics and we cant even see your tanks because there is so much glare we cant see past the front glass, do you even watch your own video????


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

My suggestion for your elong tank is to make the rocks lay more naturally. When you create a cave like that, it looks man made. Also, live plants will definitely add to your aquascape.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> ^^^^ you are kidding right, it has everything to do with this thread you post it in pics and we cant even see your tanks because there is so much glare we cant see past the front glass, do you even watch your own video????


I second that but the glare is actually coming from his laptop.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ja said:


> ^^^^ you are kidding right, it has everything to do with this thread you post it in pics and we cant even see your tanks because there is so much glare we cant see past the front glass, do you even watch your own video????


I second that but the glare is actually coming from his laptop.
[/quote]

Yeah sorry Guys , I meant to appoligize about the shitty Laptop Webcam...
I dont have a decent Cam . Was all I had to work with , and Yeah the Laptop is Glaring off the Tanks.

I was confused when you said turn the TV off NEXT TIME ! I was like WTF! I aint turning off the X Files.
than I realized You werent referring to the music









But anyways , the Manny Tank is nowhere near being decorated , I know Im definetly Gonna go with
the Pool Filter Sand and Incorperate that Root System Decor. perhaps I could even make a 3d Backround for it. I dont think im gonna keep that artificial Plant you see at first.

and as for the Elongatus Tank , Im usually bare when it comes to my Tank , I was thinking of making
a 3d backround the Brick one to be exact , adding smaller Rocks and perhaps 1 or 2 plants
Giving it more of a Rocky , Harder to grow plant like display.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Does your overflow have a pipe in it? I could not make it out in the vid. Looks good.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Does your overflow have a pipe in it? I could not make it out in the vid. Looks good.


[/quote]

Yeah , Its on the Bottom and it drains into the 60 Gallon SUMP underneath the 90
gallon.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Add some wall paper.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha your filming this using your laptop cam. thats creative bt the glare from the laptop really does get in the way from seeing everything clearly

your setups are well kept however they do seem very bare. id suggest adding either more rocks and/or plants.

or if your gonna keep the minimal look. change the substrate to black, paint the back of the tank black too and just use a simple strip light and you got yourself a sick looking tank. plus the fish will show up much better


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> haha your filming this using your laptop cam. thats creative bt the glare from the laptop really does get in the way from seeing everything clearly
> 
> your setups are well kept however they do seem very bare. id suggest adding either more rocks and/or plants.
> 
> or if your gonna keep the minimal look. change the substrate to black, paint the back of the tank black too and just use a simple strip light and you got yourself a sick looking tank. plus the fish will show up much better


Thats a Pretty Neat Idea , I was going to buy the Black Sand at the LFS , but the Guy told me it leaves a very nasty residue , I ended up getting the Pool sand... White and it gets dirty looking real quick.

Yeah , I want to go for an amazon themed Tank for the Manny , Iv'e seen some really nice ones

and for the Elong Tank Im going for that Very Rocky , Lots of Browns , No Life other than the Elong ,
Adds to its Image , Really mean bugger.

I was hoping he would use the Rock Cave I made , but no Go..

thanks for all the Input , Keep it coming!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

Some plants would be good on the other hand if you planted the tank you wouldn't be able to see your fish. I see the tanks are almost bare and I could barely see the manny!!!!.

So a planted tank would look very nice but In this case I would leave them bare, otherwise fish hide and you won't be able to see 'em.

Cheers.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah could hardly see the manny.. hope hes doing well!

get a vid up of the wolf


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I would get an amazonian background, some nice wood, and fake leafy plants for the back corners, I would also get rid of the rocks.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

id get some plant in there makes tanks come alive


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> yeah could hardly see the manny.. hope hes doing well!
> 
> get a vid up of the wolf


My Buddy has the Wolf Trigga , and its Getting HUGE , Big fat f*cker lol i will try and get vids asap.

Yeah the Manny is still getting used to this tank , He likes to Hide under the Giant Root Decor I have in
the Tank ,

He is all over the place at night though , always see him whistling around , But I have noticed he is starting
to get a chimple.. I thought getting a bigger tank would discourage this kind of Behaviour that causes that
But f*ck my luck lol

I think im gonna Buy about 20 lbs of more pool sand to fill it out , add some Amazons and that long grassy looking plant Anyone know where to FIND DIY backrounds ???


----------

